# Newbie - advise needed



## twinspark (Mar 2, 2014)

Hello everyone...I'm happy to join your forum and I really like the tons valuable info i found in here. I would really appreciate your opinion about the following combination, I have a pioneer VSX-822k and i was wondering if I could match it with the ONKYO skf-4800 along with the sks-4800 and the skw-770 ? Thank you


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

No reason you can't they're normal speakers and pioneer make a good AVR. Is there some reason your worried about this match?


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

Welcome to the forum twinspark and thanks for joining us here.

-Bill


----------



## twinspark (Mar 2, 2014)

Thanks for your reply. The only thing I'm worried about is the impedance. On a separate note, what do you think of those ONKYO speakers?


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

twinspark said:


> On a separate note, what do you think of those ONKYO speakers?


I would aim higher


----------



## goatfarm (Mar 31, 2007)

Welcome. What exactly are you looking for in a home theater setup? With the equipment you have selected impedance will be the least of your worries. First you must select some good quality speakers. Pioneer , Infinity , PSB , Salk, Polk, Legacy


----------



## twinspark (Mar 2, 2014)

Unfortunately, there aren't so many varieties in Egypt, due to the high taxes and customs. The only brands I was able to find were bose (small double cube ones that I personally dont like) & the paradigm (very nice but A pair of paradigm monitor 7 costs about about 1000 $) and I still have to get the center, surround & the sub. Thats why I settled for ONKYO.


----------

